# Glasspack or FO-14?? and other mod ?s



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

i've been doing alot of research for both of these and all is good, but i'm not sure what to go with, they are almost the same. i found a thrush glasspack with 1.75" inlet/outlet, 12"x3.5" body, 17" overall length.
the FO-14 tractor muffler has a 2" inlet, not sure about outlet, aluminized.
The length is good on both, but i'm wondering what will hold up better and perform better. I am going to be snorkeling the exhaust, and dual 1.5" intake snorkels. and if anyone has any pics and tips on those duals let me know. I am looking to rejet too. I am building a mud machine on the cheaper, DIY way. no need to pay $380 for HMF when its almost the same thing. I am going to make a lift for it too, some pics of that would be nice too. I can fab up all thise, its just easier to see whats already been done before i do. It is an ES and i am converting it to S, i have all the transmission internals on the way and i bought them from ebay for $35!! can't beat that. and i'm gonna make a cover where the electric shift motor was. And whats a cheap way for a gear reduction, and whats the best clutch kit? any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

heres some pics of the dual snorkels i worked on today. its 1.5" right from the airbox and up to the front fenders, then 2" tips from the rack up. not done with it yet, still some more work. im gonna do a how to on it when i get done. what you think? more pics later


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i was gonna say go with the glasspack but i can see u already did. it will likely outlast the quad. oh, wait...its a honda. maybe not. lol


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

well its not on there yet, but it was free, (brand new). But i think i'm gonna go on and use it, it should sound good, yup hondas will out last em all


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

got the exhaust and lift done today, here is a vid, batteries were goin dead in camera so i'll get a better vid tomorrow


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i have thrush glasspacks on my 76 c-10 that have been on there for about 8 years now and they are still bright red lol. those things last forever. i dont imagine there is a whole lotta packing left in em but the shell is still in good shape lol. the inside of my hmf utility looks pretty much identical to the inside of the glasspacks on my truck so im sure it will sound alright.


----------

